# (αυτο)απογραφή στο ΓΕΜΗ = (self-)registration with the General (Electronic) Commercial Registry



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

ΓΕΜΗ είναι το *Γενικό Εμπορικό Μητρώο* (*General Commercial Registry*, που τώρα που έγινε ηλεκτρονικό λέγεται *General Electronic Commercial Registry* στα αγγλικά, σύμφωνα και με τη σελίδα τους).

Τι είναι η απογραφή σ' αυτή την περίπτωση; Η εγγραφή; Και η αυτοαπογραφή τι είναι; Το να κάνεις μόνο σου την εγγραφή σου στο διαδίκτυο; 

Εδώ διαβάζω:
Για την *Ηλεκτρονική αυτοαπογραφή* των Ατομικών Επιχειρήσεων και των λοιπών των δυνητικά υπόχρεων αυτοαπογραφής θα εκδοθεί νεότερη ανακοίνωση. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρχει ανάγκη για *άμεση απογραφή (καταχώριση στο ΓΕΜΗ)* των ατομικών επιχειρήσεων και των λοιπών των δυνητικά υπόχρεων απογραφής, αυτή μπορεί να γίνεται μέσω της κατά περίπτωση αρμόδιας Υπηρεσίας Γ.Ε.ΜΗ. (των Επιμελητηρίων), όπου πρέπει να υποβάλλουν δικαιολογητικά (όπως ταυτότητα και την έναρξη επιτηδεύματος μαζί με τις τυχόν μεταβολές της) προκειμένου να δημιουργηθεί η Μερίδα τους στο ΓΕΜΗ.

Οπότε *registration* και *electronic self-registration*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2013)

electronic self-registration ή on-line self-registration;


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2013)

Το δεύτερο: online self-registration.


Βρήκα: 
NOMOS Newsletter July 2012 Self-registration of Businesses at the General Electronic Commercial Registry (available in Greek only)

Επίσης:
http://www.pwc.com/en_GR/gr/news/assets/legal-flash-registration-gemi-jun12-eng.pdf


----------

